# Bargain! Accucraft NGG16 Garratt Live Steam



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Considering they are worth approximately £3500 finding one for only £1800 is a real BARGAIN!










This one looks good from 'Dam' in Shepherds Bush, West London: Oct 24 2012 
http://buy.vivastreet.co.uk/collect...n/58659660 

Or maybe this one from 'david' in Fleet St. Central London: March 20 2013 
http://buy.vivastreet.co.uk/collect...t/68487649 

There was also this one: April 4th 2013 
http://www.classifiedads.com/hobbies-ad29740412.htm

I sent a message:


"Hello, I am interested in the garratt locomotive you have for sale.
Where are you located?"

The reply came back:

"Hello Andrew,
The loco is still for sale
Thanks!
Luca"

I replied and asked what batch and serial number did it have and got no reply...


Hang on where have I seen this before? Sold Date: Feb 29 2012 
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthoped...-246245921 

Sleazebags.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Hyperlinks don't F'in work! 
I have written 3D graphics engines, complex web applications and publishing code before MS Windows existed and I still have to put up with this dysfunctional kiddyland crap!
It is only a text editor. It previews correctly but won't format properly on submit. A pack off baboons with specticles could do better. I'm done with it!

Andrew


----------



## lbyron (Jun 29, 2012)

I had the same experience with the seller - whenever I asked him where the loco was located to have it inspected - he just went quiet on me.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By lbyron on 28 May 2013 04:00 PM 
I had the same experience with the seller - whenever I asked him where the loco was located to have it inspected - he just went quiet on me. 


Sorry, I got frustrated with dud hyperlinks this editor creates. It makes it all too hard for people to see the pages I found.
To summarize there are several ads for this locomotive with the same text and pictures with different websites or user names and different locations up to a recent date but it seems as though the description and images are from an old worthpoint.com auction back early last year.

There is also a listing for one somewhere else at an even cheaper price of £800 which has now had its image and details removed. 
Ask questions and they go shy.... I see scam artist! 

http://buy.vivastreet.co.uk/collectables+london-w12/accucraft-live-steam-ng16-beyer-garratt-in-lms-maroon/58659660  
http://buy.vivastreet.co.uk/collect...t/68487649
http://www.classifiedads.com/hobbies-ad29740412.htm 
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/accucraft-live-steam-ng16-beyer-246245921  

The hyperlink formatting code craps out after placing one hyperlink or an image. OK on preview though. 

Andrew


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I got them to show as links that work OK.

Well they did until I tried editing the post. Then the links screwed up.

http://buy.vivastreet.co.uk/collect...t/68487649

http://www.classifiedads.com/hobbies-ad29740412.htm

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/accucraft-live-steam-ng16-beyer-246245921


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm how many years have we not been able to edit or make simple posts??? Why is it still not fixed? O thats right...........


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

To quote Totalwrecker from this thread: http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#299170

"It's very sad watching an old friend die...."

For me, since I've only been here four years, it's like watching that awesome new friend die. But I keep visiting hoping they will find a better medication for him.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

VIVA Street - Accucraft Live Steam NG16 Beyer-Garratt in LMS Maroon[/b]

VIVA Street - Accucraft Live Steam NG16 Beyer-Garratt[/b]

Classified Ads Hobbies - Locomotives - ACCUCRAFT LIVE STEAM NG16[/b]

*WorthPoint - Accucraft Live Steam NG16*


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Steve, 
Topic back on track. So what do you think? Are you going to buy it?









Andrew


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

On that WorthPoint site it says it sold last year.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 29 May 2013 07:55 PM 
On that WorthPoint site it says it sold last year. That's the whole point Jerry,
All the other advertised listings are after the first one listed as sold on worthpoint. 
Worthpoint seems to be the source of the description and images for the other more recent adverts one of which was just last month. 
At least one other person besides myself has indicated the seller goes quiet when asked specific questions.
I don't know for sure but it seems to be a scam and thought people need to be made aware.
I have the sellers e-mail address, perhaps I should pass it on to the authorities but there has not yet been a crime committed. 

Andrew


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm sure somebody out there wishes they had his name and address. Thankfully, it won't be anyone on this site who sees your post. Thanks for watchdoging for us !


----------

